# Pomfret



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been feeding my 4 8.5" RBps Pomfret for 2 years now, and few months ago switched to shrimp and catfish. Its not like they dont eat shrimp, but since they were raised on Pomfret and occasional red meat(and catfish feeders), they dig into pomfret much much more ferociously than the shrimp. How do I make them eat shrimp that way? Is it true that raising Piranha on a particular food type causes them to eat only that type of food?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> I've been feeding my 4 8.5" RBps Pomfret for 2 years now, and few months ago switched to shrimp and catfish. Its not like they dont eat shrimp, but since they were raised on Pomfret and occasional red meat(and catfish feeders), they dig into pomfret much much more ferociously than the shrimp. How do I make them eat shrimp that way? Is it true that raising Piranha on a particular food type causes them to eat only that type of food?


 they will eat shrimp more heartily when they feel so. some just don't like certain types of food, but i would imagine that they will grow more accustomed to the shrimp and dig in as they please. they may just like pomfret more.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

WTF is pomfret?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> WTF is pomfret?


 My thoughts exactly 

God, don't let it be pommes frites


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Pomfret is a saltwater fish which is widely eaten by humans all over the world.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> Pomfret is a saltwater fish which is widely eaten by humans all over the world.


u might wanna think about how u use the word widely...cuz i as an American have never heard of it...but n/e wayz what type of fish is it...are they like kippers?


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Man, I still dont believe you ppl havent heard of pomfret. Try image search on google for 'pomfret' you'll find tons of pics. Its a very tasty white meat fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Found it:


















Pomfrets in the wild...

Never seen that fish before, btw., let alone tasted it...


----------

